# Solved: PHP/MySQL - left join 3 tables?



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

Can anyone tell me how I can LEFT JOIN more than two tables using PHP/MySQL?
I am trying to join 3 tables.
Thanks,


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

Strange! Where have all the PHP experts gone?
Please!
EDIT: Ooh! I've found a link! Will post if it helps.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

One of them got banned for rudeness


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

Which one?

The link is good. Here's how to join 3 tables using LEFT JOIN:
http://www.wellho.net/solutions/mysql-left-joins-to-link-three-or-more-tables.html


----------

